# Tư vấn thiết kế, trang trí nội thất văn phòng chuyên nghiệp Nhất



## thieugau1 (21 Tháng năm 2020)

* Tham khảo ngay một chút chia sẻ về cách thiết kế và trang trí nội thất văn phòng làm việc khoa học, chuyên nghiệp và phong thủy mà nội thất Duy Phát viết dưới đây. Mời các bạn tham khảo thêm!*
* Tư vấn thiết kế, trang trí nội thất văn phòng chuyên nghiệp Nhất*

Thiết kế và *trang trí nội thất văn phòng* là một khía cạnh cực kỳ quan trọng trong việc kinh doanh. Một *thiết kế nội thất văn phòng* chuyên nghiệp có thể thổi hồn vào cả công ty, giúp các nhân viên lên tinh thần và giành được những phi vụ làm ăn mới. Vì những lý do đó, bạn nên tìm hiểu những cách thiết kế Nội đẹp, khoa học và chuyên nghiệp để có thể tạo dựng được hình ảnh chuyên nghiệp cho công ty mình.
Một văn phòng làm việc có sử dụng những màu sắc nổi bật sẽ giúp không gian trở nên ấn tượng hơn hẳn. Những công ty sáng tạo thường hay sử dụng màu sắc nổi bật nhằm mục đích kích thích tính năng động và sáng tạo cho tập thể. Tuy nhiên, bạn cũng cần lưu ý một chú về việc phối hợp các tông màu một chút. Vì chúng cần phải phải có độ hài hòa nhất định để tránh cảm giác quá nhiều năng lượng dẫn tới việc gây căng thẳng.
Do đó, trong thiết kế các tông màu tương phản nhẹ sẽ có tác dụng tạo ra sự cân bằng hoàn hảo cũng như giúp bạn tập trung vào cùng một màu sắc và những cảm quan về thị giác thú vị do chúng tạo ra.

Ánh sáng là một trong những yếu tố quan trọng giúp tăng 10% năng suất lao động và 30% độ chính xác của công việc. Theo một nghiên cứu khoa học thuộc trường đại học Michigan State, thì việc tiếp xúc với môi trường thiếu ánh sáng sẽ làm giảm chất gọi là neurotrophic có trong não bộ, một chất có chức năng liên kết trong não bộ. Đây chính là nguyên nhân gây giảm sút khả năng làm việc, học tập và hoạt động não bộ của nhân viên văn phòng.
Chính vì thế, bạn phải lưu ý đến ánh sáng trong phòng làm việc để mang lại kết quả tối ưu nhất. Tốt nhất hãy mở các cánh cửa sổ của văn phòng để cho ánh sáng tự nhiên có thể lọt vào bên trong, còn không thì bạn nên bật đèn để văn phòng luôn đảm bảo đầy đủ ánh sáng khi làm việc.
Lựa chọn màu sắc của những sản phẩm nội thất văn phòng cũng vô cùng quan trọng. Màu sắc của đồ nội thất nên chọn lựa sao cho phù hợp với mệnh theo ngũ hành. Bở màu sắc là một trong những  yếu tố tương sinh trong công việc. Mỗi một mệnh lại có những màu sắc tương sinh khác nhau.

Những người mang mệnh hỏa nên chọn đồ nội thất màu hồng, màu đỏ hay màu cam.
Những màu như đen, xám hay xanh biển sẫm là những gam màu tương sinh với mệnh Thủy.
Mệnh kim hợp với màu trắng, vàng nhạt hay ánh kim.
Mệnh thổ hợp với màu vàng…
* Những mẫu thiết kế và trang trí nội thất văn phòng chuyên nghiệp nhất*
Với sự phát triển không ngừng của mọi lĩnh vực trong cuộc sống, nhũng phong cách thiết kế luôn phát triển không ngừng. Nội thất Duy Phát gợi ý tới bạn những phong cách thiết kế nội thất văn phòng được nhiều chủ đầu tư lựa chọn.

Thiết kế nội thất văn phòng theo phong cách hiện đại.
Văn phòng xanh ngập tràn ánh sáng tự nhiên cùng với cây xanh trong phòng làm việc.
Thiết kế nội thất văn phòng thông mình vừa hiện đại vừa đầy đủ công năng.
Văn phòng mở cho một không gian thân thiện, gắn kết giữa mọi người.



Nội thất Duy Phát tự hào là một trong những đơn vị thiết kế văn phòng hàng đầu tại Việt Nam. Đến với chúng tôi để cảm nhận sự tinh tế trong từng sản phẩm nội thất. Liên hệ ngay tới hotline 0936.266.197 để được tư vấn trực tiếp về cách thiết kế và *trang trí nội thất văn phòng* đẹp, khoa học và chuyên nghiệp nhất. Ngoài ra nếu ban cần mua những sản phẩm nội thất văn phòng như: *bàn ghế giám đốc*, bàn ghế phòng họp, tủ hồ sơ, ghế xoay văn phòng,… hãy tới trực tiếp tại kho nội thất của Duy Phát tại địa chỉ: Số 2 Đường Chiến Thắng, Hà Đông, Hà Nội (Khu tập thể Phát Tín).


----------

